# Barcellona - Real Madrid. Finale Coppa Del Re. 16 Aprile ore 21,30.



## admin (14 Aprile 2014)

Finale della Coppa del Re 2013/2014.

Barcellona e Real Madrid di ritroveranno di fronte Mercoledì 16 Aprile 2014 allo stadio Mestalla di Valencia. Gara secca, chi vince, si aggiudica la coppa.

Cristiano Ronaldo sarà assente. Il Barcellona viene da un periodo nero, eliminazione dalla Champions League e sconfitta nell'ultima giornata di Liga che potrebbe aver compromesso definitivamente la vittoria finale del campionato. 


Dove vedere Barcellona Real Madrid, finale di Coppa del Re?

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Premium Calcio e Premium Calcio HD a partire dalle ore 21,30.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita ed i commenti.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Aprile 2014)

In casa Real, da segnale il ritorno di Sami Khedira, che si allena con il gruppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Carletto deve mettere almeno 5 riserve come ha fatto sabato


----------



## pennyhill (15 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Carletto deve mettere almeno 5 riserve come ha fatto sabato



Perché?


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Perché?



cosi lo prende in quel posto


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Perché?



Così può perdere la finale di Champions e finire la stagione con 0 tituli...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Carletto deve mettere almeno 5 riserve come ha fatto sabato


----------



## Liuke (15 Aprile 2014)

Notare come, per l'ennesima volta, se sky non trasmette un evento, quell'evento per loro non esiste.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2014)

Ah su PC pensavo su fox sport meglio cosi va  , quest'anno szeru tituli per Martino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Perché?



perchè devono giocarsi la Liga e le riserve del Real sarebbero titolari ovunque...della Coppetta del Re non me nè mai importato niente


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè devono giocarsi la Liga e le riserve del Real sarebbero titolari ovunque...della Coppetta del Re non me nè mai importato niente



un titolo che si puo vincere contro i rivali storici... non ci metterei MAI le riserve.
il campionato lo possono vincere comunque (anche se spero di no).
la champions spero che non la vincano mai piu


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> un titolo che si puo vincere contro i rivali storici... non ci metterei MAI le riserve.
> il campionato lo possono vincere comunque (anche se spero di no).
> la champions spero che non la vincano mai piu



mmm io in Milan-Juve del 2011-2012 di Coppa Italia avrei messo tutte le riserve (così non si spaccava Thiago) per giocarmi Campionato e Champions


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> della Coppetta del Re non me nè mai importato niente



In Spagna invece conta, difatti qualcuno parla di una possibile convocazione per Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In Spagna invece conta, difatti qualcuno parla di una possibile convocazione per Ronaldo.



si conta anche in Inghilterra...se Ancelotti convoca Ronaldo merita di perdere Liga e Champions


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si conta anche in Inghilterra...se Ancelotti convoca Ronaldo merita di perdere Liga e Champions



Non è una questione di merito... il fatto è che C.Ronaldo o non C.Ronaldo ha ottime probabilità di perdere sia la Liga che la Champions perciò farebbe bene a vincere almeno un titolo anziché rischiare di arrivare a fine stagione con 0 titoli e con un Barca "consolato" dalla Copa del Rey vinta proprio contro il Real... Capisco che a te non interessi ma Mourinho è ancora lì che festeggia quella del '10/'11...


----------



## pennyhill (15 Aprile 2014)

Comunque da quanto mi risulta, nel week-end il Real non giocherà in campionato.


----------



## Van The Man (15 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque da quanto mi risulta, nel week-end il Real non giocherà in campionato.



Infatti, il turno lo recupereranno a maggio. E comunque non vedo perchè snobbare un titolo, dato che la Liga potrebbero non vincerla manco facendo punteggio pieno fino alla fine, ed in Champions la semifinale col Bayern è una lotteria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non è una questione di merito... il fatto è che C.Ronaldo o non C.Ronaldo ha ottime probabilità di perdere sia la Liga che la Champions perciò farebbe bene a vincere almeno un titolo anziché rischiare di arrivare a fine stagione con 0 titoli e con un Barca "consolato" dalla Copa del Rey vinta proprio contro il Real... Capisco che a te non interessi ma Mourinho è ancora lì che festeggia quella del '10/'11...



Io se fossi Ronaldo non giocherei...cioè giocando per questa Finale rischia di saltare Champions e soprattutto i Mondiali...me ne stavo a casa a bombarmi Irina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque da quanto mi risulta, nel week-end il Real non giocherà in campionato.



non lo sapevo


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io se fossi Ronaldo non giocherei...cioè giocando per questa Finale rischia di saltare Champions e soprattutto i Mondiali...me ne stavo a casa a bombarmi Irina



stai tranquillo che non gioca ronaldo, e si sa da settimana scorsa, quel trollone di carletto si è semplicemente divertito a fare depistaggio.


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque da quanto mi risulta, nel week-end il Real non giocherà in campionato.



Ma hanno chiesto di non giocare per preparare la partita di Champions?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma hanno chiesto di non giocare per preparare la partita di Champions?


Non credo, anche il Barca non gioca nell'week-end... 

Meglio per il Real anche il Bayern domani è impegnato (semifinali di coppa) ergo entrambi arriveranno con le stesse energie.


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo, anche il Barca non gioca nell'week-end...
> 
> Meglio per il Real anche il Bayern domani è impegnato (semifinali di coppa) ergo entrambi arriveranno con le stesse energie.



Però l'Atletico anticipa a venerdì quindi per qualche motivo l'hanno rinviata


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mmm io in Milan-Juve del 2011-2012 di Coppa Italia avrei messo tutte le riserve (così non si spaccava Thiago) per giocarmi Campionato e Champions



milan juve non era la finale.
capisco che puoi "snobbare" una competizione anche se io penso che ogni competizione va giocata per essere vinta sopratutto se ti chiami real madrid... ma se ci arrivi in finale, snobbarla non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Tobi (15 Aprile 2014)

Pique Out per infortunio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> milan juve non era la finale.
> capisco che puoi "snobbare" una competizione anche se io penso che ogni competizione va giocata per essere vinta sopratutto se ti chiami real madrid... ma se ci arrivi in finale, snobbarla non avrebbe senso.



vero che questa è una Finale, ma io farei giocare le riserve perchè sono forti lo stesso (Casillas, Coentrao, Varane e Isco giocherebbero ovunque)


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Formazioni da Marca

Barcellona (4-3-3)
Pinto, Alves, Mascherano, Puyol, Alba, Iniesta, Bousquets,Xavi, Neymar,Messi, Pedro.

Real Madrid (4-3-3)
Casillas,Coentrao, Pepe, Ramos,Carvajal, Aloso, Di Maria, Modric, Bale, Isco, Benzema.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2014)

Copa del Rey al Barcellona, Liga all'Atletico Madrid e Champions al Real Madrid.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Aprile 2014)

Quindi il Real è l'unica delle tre spagnole che può ancora fare il triplete ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Copa del Rey al Barcellona, Liga all'Atletico Madrid e Champions al Real Madrid.



Ed Europa League al Valencia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed Europa League al Valencia


Purtroppo no, andrà a Gonde


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

*Barcellona (4-3-3): *Pinto; Alves, Bartra, Mascherano, J. Alba; Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta; Fabregas, Messi, Neymar
A disp.: Oier, Puyol, Adriano, Song, Pedro, Sergi Roberto, Afellay, Tello, Sanchez. All. Martino
*Real Madrid (4-3-3): *Casillas; Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrao; Modric, X. Alonso, Di Maria; Bale, Benzema, Isco
A disp.: Diego Lopez, Varane, Nacho, Casemiro, Illarramendi, Morata, Willian José. All.: Ancelotti


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Fischi durante l'Inno spagnolo lol


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Isco senza Barba?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Ma la telecronaca e troppo avanti  , Bale doveva ancora tirare e il cronista già avevo detto rasonetta per Bale mah.

Che nervoso le immagino sono in ritardo in base alla telecronaca, sento prma gol goll goll che l'azione


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

1-0 Di maria.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

De maria


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Che pena, gol goll e l'azione arriva dopo qualche secondo che nevoso che mi viene


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

Gol di Di Maria ma su Premium la cronaca è clamorosamente in asincrono....


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Bravo isco però...che giocatore...


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2014)

Bartra non sapeva cosa simulare. Gli hanno spaccato la faccia o lo hanno azzoppato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Barcellona-Real Madrid 0-1 Di Maria.*


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Partita noiosa


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

*Pareggio Barcellona: 1-1*


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

1-1 Bartra.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

1-1 che didastro sto Ancelotti, figuriamoci se batte il Barca


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2014)

ma pepe dio mio...cosa si perde


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2014)

Real troppo sprecone fin'ora


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Basta che non finisce in pareggio nei 90.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Prima azione da Messi al 77


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Ma cosa aspetta a fare i cambi Ancelotti? E' 80esimo..


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Modric da sbavo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

2-1 Bale gollazzo mamma miaaa.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Mamma mia bale cosa ha fatto


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

Gol pazzesco di Bale. Altro che Neymar....


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2014)

che goal bale oddiooooo


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2014)

Madonna cosa ha fatto!?!?!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Non ha fatto nulla per tutta la partita... poi prende la palla parte e ti fa gol...questi possono contare su Bale quando ronaldo non c'è..


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Il pacco    

È meglio Reus


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Bartra doveva spintonarlo e farlo cadere, Bale non ha rivali in corsa.


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ha fatto nulla per tutta la partita... poi prende la palla parte e ti fa gol...questi possono contare su Bale quando ronaldo non c'è..



Chiamasi fenomeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Che scarparo sto Benzema... giocatore soppravluatatisimo


----------



## Aragorn (16 Aprile 2014)

Saaaaanto cielo Bale


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il pacco
> 
> È meglio Reus



Gareth Bale è molto piu forte di Reus per me, quando fa una brutta partita viene tartassato per via dei 100 milioni, troppi soldi dai.


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2014)

ma il real deve dare via benzema e prendersi un attaccante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Neymar manco solo davanti al portiere segna piu..


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Gareth Bale è molto piu forte di Reus per me, quando fa una brutta partita viene tartassato per via dei 100 milioni, troppi soldi dai.



Esattamente


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

Il gol di Bale -) http://www.milanworld.net/gol-di-ba...el-re-video-16-aprile-vt16610.html#post445414


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma il real deve dare via benzema e prendersi un attaccante.



Sempre detto... dovevano mandare via sto cesso a tenersi Higuain...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che scarparo sto Benzema... giocatore soppravluatatisimo



Ma non scherziamo, è un campione assurdo. Al Milan farebbe trenta goal a campionato.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Aprile 2014)

E Sir Carlo vinse così il primo titulo col Real


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2014)

Bale forse fisicamente è piu forte di Ronaldo.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2014)

Posto che il Barcellona era finito già lo scorso anno.. Dove sono andati a pescare sto Tata Martino?!?

Il Barcellona è Messi. Se non gira sempre al 200%, è una squadra come le altre. E Neymar mi sembra tutto tranne che un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, è un campione assurdo. Al Milan farebbe trenta goal a campionato.



Al Milan? Con una squadra che non crea azioni da gol manco a pregare?


----------



## Bioware (16 Aprile 2014)

Rose di pianeti differenti, Messi si sta palesemente risparmiando per i Mondiali IMO, senza di lui il Barcellona è una squadra normalissima


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2014)

Tracollo su tutti i fronti del Barça,se perdono pure la Liga...


----------



## Bioware (16 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bale forse fisicamente è piu forte di Ronaldo.



forse su Marte


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Posto che il Barcellona era finito già lo scorso anno.. *Dove sono andati a pescare sto Tata Martino?!?*



Quoto.Come farà una squadra come il Barça a prendere uno che ha allenato,al massimo,il Paraguay ed il Newells Old Boys?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2014)

Il Real Madrid è squadra il Barca no, chissà che caso quando non gira Messi il Barca non fa nulla di che.


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2014)

non è che ci fossero tutte ste alternative


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Aprile 2014)

Grande Carletto  quasi infallibile nelle finali secche


----------



## O Animal (16 Aprile 2014)

Ma Fabregas???? Sembra Nocerino... Che gli è successo?


----------



## 2515 (16 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma Fabregas???? Sembra Nocerino... Che gli è successo?



ha scelto la squadra sbagliata.


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non è che ci fossero tutte ste alternative



Appunto, mi pare che l'abbiano scelto tardi perché erano convinti di continuare con Tito


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Aprile 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> ha scelto la squadra sbagliata.



.

all'arsenal era la stella,al barça è uno qualunque


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Ma un prestito di Modric con diritto di riscatto? Tanto l'antennista può andare a Madrid senza invito anche domattina


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2014)

Giochino: contate le dita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il pacco
> 
> È meglio Reus



mea culpa, ma perchè si tratta di Reus...bravissimo per carità, ma non mi fa impazzire Reus...l'anno scorso dicevo che volevo vederlo in un altra squadra meno organizzata...su Gotze si vedeva subito il colpo del Campione
gol pazzeschi del Real...Di Maria e Bale sono devastanti...gol importantissimo per Bale così prende coraggio contro il Bayern Monaco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bale forse fisicamente è piu forte di Ronaldo.



no Ronaldì...i test dicono che nell'allungo il numero 1 al Mondo è Ronaldo, ma secondo Bale...fisicamente poi Ronaldo è una bestia


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Dopo aver visto la partita sono ancor più convinto che mi stanno rovinando Bale.

Perchè proprio al Real ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid è squadra il Barca no



l'hai detta grossa Maggie
Il Barca è più squadra di tutti


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mea culpa, ma perchè si tratta di Reus...bravissimo per carità, ma non mi fa impazzire Reus...l'anno scorso dicevo che volevo vederlo in un altra squadra meno organizzata...su Gotze si vedeva subito il colpo del Campione
> gol pazzeschi del Real...Di Maria e Bale sono devastanti...gol importantissimo per Bale così prende coraggio contro il Bayern Monaco



L'avevi aperto te il sondaggio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2014)

Godo tantissimo ... Uefalona deve finire fallito .. Li odio ..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> ha scelto la squadra sbagliata.



Esatto...questa è la maledizione per non aver scelto il Milan (o per non essersi offerto, tanto che doveva fare all'Arsenal...poteva pure offrirsi, poi ci pensava Galliani a far abbassare il prezzo con i suoi magheggi)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'avevi aperto te il sondaggio?



no, ma era solo un topic

cmq mi sembra che vanno d'accordo Ronaldo e Bale...è importante per tutti e 2 andare d'accordo...sanno che possono vincere tutto nei prossimi anni giocando insieme


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver visto la partita sono ancor più convinto che mi stanno rovinando Bale.
> 
> Perchè proprio al Real ?



ma dai...sta facendo una bella stagione e menomale che c'è Ronaldo a togliergli pressione (come Messi per Neymar)


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma dai...sta facendo una bella stagione e menomale che c'è Ronaldo a togliergli pressione (come Messi per Neymar)



Sì ma mi pare castrato. Non so se mi spiego, mi sembra al 50% (che è comunque un bel vedere a volte).

Un gol da orgasmo. Uno dei suoi. Uno (uno) in una stagione.


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no Ronaldì...i test dicono che nell'allungo il numero 1 al Mondo è Ronaldo, ma secondo Bale...fisicamente poi Ronaldo è una bestia



mi pare di ricordare uno studio della Fifa dove avevano calcolato la velocità di punta, Bale era sul podio davanti a Ronaldo, ma globalmente sono d'accordo con te, è superiore come atleta ma non a Bale ma a qualsiasi altro giocatore al mondo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Aprile 2014)

zeru tituli


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi pare di ricordare uno studio della Fifa dove avevano calcolato la velocità di punta, Bale era sul podio davanti a Ronaldo, ma globalmente sono d'accordo con te, è superiore come atleta ma non a Bale ma a qualsiasi altro giocatore al mondo.



Io a Ronaldo uno scatto così (al minuto 86) non me lo ricordo. 

Il resto è inappuntabile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma mi pare castrato. Non so se mi spiego, mi sembra al 50% (che è comunque un bel vedere a volte).
> 
> Un gol da orgasmo. Uno dei suoi. Uno (uno) in una stagione.



le praterie anche con il Real ce l'ha davanti (come le ha Ronaldo)...magari all'inizio era un po' frenato...ma sta benissimo al Real
forse è stato meglio prendere lui che Suarez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi pare di ricordare uno studio della Fifa dove avevano calcolato la velocità di punta, Bale era sul podio davanti a Ronaldo, ma globalmente sono d'accordo con te, è superiore come atleta ma non a Bale ma a qualsiasi altro giocatore al mondo.



io la notizia che dico io l'avevo letta l'anno scorso...c'era scritto che faceva 100 metri in meno di 10 secondi...subito dopo Bale
è una bella coppia perchè entrambi hanno fame e sono maturi


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> le praterie anche con il Real ce l'ha davanti (come le ha Ronaldo)...magari all'inizio era un po' frenato...ma sta benissimo al Real
> *forse è stato meglio prendere lui che Suarez*


Se con quei due ci metti Suarez al posto di Benzema ne fanno 40 a partita


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> le praterie anche con il Real ce l'ha davanti (come le ha Ronaldo)...magari all'inizio era un po' frenato...ma sta benissimo al Real
> forse è stato meglio prendere lui che Suarez



Secondo me no. Bale è fortissimo, ma era l'ultimo della lista da prendere fossi stato nel Real. Di praterie non ne ha molte (o comunque ne avrebbe di più in qualsiasi altra squadra). Non è proprio un pallegiatore, non ce l'ha nel sangue (e attenzione, non sto dicendo che è scarso tecnicamente).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Bartra non sapeva cosa simulare. Gli hanno spaccato la faccia o lo hanno azzoppato?



che vergogna senza dignità...stile Puyol nel 2006
pagherei per vederli nella gabbia UFC

la prova tv si deve fare anche contro queste simulazioni...meglio assistere ad un cazzotto in faccia (come Destro su Astori, lasciando stare la simulazione successiva) che a queste scene


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'hai detta grossa Maggie
> Il Barca è più squadra di tutti



Non sono affatto d'accordo, il Barca se non ha messi al 100% non gira il Real anche senza Ronaldo gira bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se con quei due ci metti Suarez al posto di Benzema ne fanno 40 a partita



troppe stelle...per me la stella in una squadra fortissima devono essere massimo 2 (attaccanti)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me no. Bale è fortissimo, ma era l'ultimo della lista da prendere fossi stato nel Real. Di praterie non ne ha molte (o comunque ne avrebbe di più in qualsiasi altra squadra). Non è proprio un pallegiatore, non ce l'ha nel sangue (e attenzione, non sto dicendo che è scarso tecnicamente).



Ronaldo da il meglio di se nelle praterie (praticamente imprendibile) e al Real ne trova veramente tante soprattutto in contropiede...anche Ronaldo non è tutto sto palleggiatore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo, il Barca se non ha messi al 100% non gira il Real anche senza Ronaldo gira bene.



vero, ma anche il gruppo ormai non ha più niente da dire...il ciclo è durato veramente tanto, ma giocano cmq sempre di squadra


----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> troppe stelle...per me la stella in una squadra fortissima devono essere massimo 2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



mi sono scordato di scrivere attaccanti
difensori e centrocampisti possono essere benissimo
Maldini Nesta Baresi Zambrotta
Seedorf Pirlo Iniesta


----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi sono scordato di scrivere attaccanti
> difensori e centrocampisti possono essere benissimo
> Maldini Nesta Baresi Zambrotta
> Seedorf Pirlo Iniesta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



non mi convinci...Ronaldinho era giovanissimo e Rivaldo non era più quel Campione che era...e cmq può starci un trio del genere sono ruoli differenti (Dinho trequartista è soprattutto uomo assist), non andrebbero a pstarsi i piedi

invece un trio d'attaccanti Suarez-Ibra-Ronaldo non lo vorrei...neanche Messi-Neymar-Rooney...meglio un trequartista come Kakà e avanti un Ronaldo Bale oppure trequartista Yaya e avanti Messi con Aguero


----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non mi convinci...Ronaldinho era giovanissimo e Rivaldo non era più quel Campione che era...e cmq può starci un trio del genere sono ruoli differenti (Dinho trequartista è soprattutto uomo assist), non andrebbero a pstarsi i piedi
> 
> invece un trio d'attaccanti Suarez-Ibra-Ronaldo non lo vorrei...neanche Messi-Neymar-Rooney...meglio un trequartista come Kakà e avanti un Ronaldo Bale oppure trequartista Yaya e avanti Messi con Aguero



Dipende dal calcio che vuoi giocare... Il Brasile '70 giocava con 5 numeri 10 fenomenali in campo contemporaneamente: Gerson, Pelé, Rivelino, Tostão e Jairzinho.. schierati così:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dipende dal calcio che vuoi giocare... Il Brasile '70 giocava con 5 numeri 10 fenomenali in campo contemporaneamente: Gerson, Pelé, Rivelino, Tostão e Jairzinho.. schierati così:



ora (per quanto erano forti quei Campioni) giocare così mi sembra praticamente impossibile...
3 prime/seconde punte stelle avanti non ce le vorrei mai...Totti, Del Piero, Vieri andrebbe molto meglio perchè uno è prima punta, un altro trequartista con Alex seconda punta

ma è meglio tornare in topic xD


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ronaldo da il meglio di se nelle praterie (praticamente imprendibile) e al Real ne trova veramente tante soprattutto in contropiede...anche Ronaldo non è tutto sto palleggiatore



Sì va bene però Ronaldo è più bravo (o più abituato almeno) negli spazi stretti, riesce a liberarsi per il tiro dal nulla. A Bale non vedo fare sempre queste cose.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì va bene però Ronaldo è più bravo (o più abituato almeno) negli spazi stretti, riesce a liberarsi per il tiro dal nulla. A Bale non vedo fare sempre queste cose.



si, ma se la cava bene


----------



## Albijol (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io a Ronaldo uno scatto così (al minuto 86) non me lo ricordo.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco Bale!!Lo seguo da una vita e son felice che sia andato proprio al Real..Sta facendo una stagione mostruosa nei Blancos con tantissimi assist e goal..Ne aveva già fatto un altro di coast to coast nella liga..Giocatore mostruoso.Tecnicamente notevole,fisicamente pazzesco.E' un mostro.Questo in ottica futura può diventare forte quanto CR7.

Neymar?E' sputta..to troppo!Povero ragazzo è solo del 92!Solo un cieco non vede in lui il talento del campione vero.
Ragazzi state calmi a massacrarlo!!Massimo 2 anni e vedrete che sarà un top player di quelli che ti fanno venire la bava alla bocca.Ma Bale in ogni caso resterà sempre più forte di lui


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2014)

Felicissimo per Ancelotti. Il Barça non sarà lo schiacciasassi di un tempo, ma è pur sempre il Barça. Felice anche perché questo allenatore avrà dei limiti, ma ovunque va alza sempre qualcosa. Certo con la squadra che ha è il minimo e non sarà certo la Coppa del Re a decretare il successo di questa sua campagna Madridista, ma almeno è un inizio.


----------



## rossovero (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mea culpa, ma perchè si tratta di Reus...bravissimo per carità, ma non mi fa impazzire *Reus...l'anno scorso dicevo che volevo vederlo in un altra squadra meno organizzata...su Gotze si vedeva subito il colpo del Campione*
> gol pazzeschi del Real...Di Maria e Bale sono devastanti...gol importantissimo per Bale così prende coraggio contro il Bayern Monaco



Perchè il Bayern non è una squadra organizzata? 
Comunque Reus, prima del Bvb, fece una stagione super (per gol, assist e azioni offensive) al Gladbach.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dipende dal calcio che vuoi giocare... Il Brasile '70 giocava con 5 numeri 10 fenomenali in campo contemporaneamente: Gerson, Pelé, Rivelino, Tostão e Jairzinho.. schierati così:



Invece noi giocammo contro di loro con il nostro miglior giocatore in panchina 

E giustamente prendemmo 4 pere 

Fine OT.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Perchè il Bayern non è una squadra organizzata?
> Comunque Reus, prima del Bvb, fece una stagione super (per gol, assist e azioni offensive) al Gladbach.



Il Borussia lo vedo stile Udinese, Barcellona...Gotze mi piace molto di più


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Aprile 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Perchè il Bayern non è una squadra organizzata?
> Comunque Reus, prima del Bvb, fece una stagione super (per gol, assist e azioni offensive) al Gladbach.


É bravo, ma Götze é molto piú forte.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


>



Non ho detto che non sia veloce, ci mancherebbe altro. Solo che non ha fatto il gol che ha fatto Bale ieri, con la palla al piede.


----------



## 2515 (17 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che non sia veloce, ci mancherebbe altro. Solo che non ha fatto il gol che ha fatto Bale ieri, con la palla al piede.



Ti prego, Bale si lancia la palla 2-3 metri avanti, Ronaldo il pallone se lo tiene incollato al piede.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ti prego, Bale si lancia la palla 2-3 metri avanti, Ronaldo il pallone se lo tiene incollato al piede.



Non sto dando un giudizio normativo. Lo dici tu stesso che sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Dexter (17 Aprile 2014)

Il gol che ieri ha fatto Bale non può farlo nessun'altro,nemmeno Ronaldo. Bale è probabilmente il più grande da un punto di vista atletico. Che CR7 sia più forte fisicamente (e non solo) non ci sono dubbi,ma la corsa di Bale è unica.


----------



## Doctore (17 Aprile 2014)

Ha meno classe di cr7 bale...ma ha una potenza atletica spaventosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il gol che ieri ha fatto Bale non può farlo nessun'altro,nemmeno Ronaldo. Bale è probabilmente il più grande da un punto di vista atletico. Che CR7 sia più forte fisicamente (e non solo) non ci sono dubbi,ma la corsa di Bale è unica.



In un certo senso è così. Poi che Ronaldo in progressione sia più veloce, può sicuramente essere ma non la sfrutta come fa qualche volta Bale.


----------

